# tree stump with termites



## hasabal (Mar 16, 2010)

I was told to leave the situation as is because it will take years for the termites to "finish-off' the tree stump and roots and the stump is not too far from a wooden deck. Is this the right solution?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

No, Termites eat wood
The more they eat the bigger the colony
Kill them


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

hasabal said:


> I was told to leave the situation as is because it will take years for the termites to "finish-off' the tree stump and roots and the stump is not too far from a wooden deck. Is this the right solution?


 
Sounds like you got your "advise" from the garden center @ home depot:laughing:


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

what kind of termites? if it's a old wet stump and you are dealing with dampwood termites you'd be fine to just let them be. they only eat wood that is already decaying. if they are subterranean termites you'll want them as far away from your deck as you can get them.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Prior owner of my home felled several trees and left the stumps. I ended up with a huge termite problem which went way beyond the stumps and required several thousands of,dollars of repairs,to the house not to speak of the termite control costs. A subterranean termite colony is huge and grows quickly. They aren't fussy, stumps and your house all make good restaurants for termites. You can't eliminate them, but you an protect the house. Do it now.


----------

